# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  10th and Douglas

## usmbubba

Does anyone know what the plans are for the old fire station.  Today, they were tearing out the pull in from the back drive way and the back parking area?

----------


## kay

See this link about the new water tower set to replace the old one being torn down.
http://www.okctalk.com/midwest-city-...ind-kohls.html

----------


## usmbubba

Ummmm,  wrong location Kay

----------


## oneforone

Unless I am mistaken... I thought one of the fire stations was to become a community center or senior center.

----------


## bombermwc

Anything other than #1 or #2 should be torn down. They really can't serve any other purpose because they are so small. They're only 2 bay garages with a few rooms attached to them. I'd be interested to know what they could be reusing them for.

----------


## usmbubba

Agreed it is too small, for a comunity/senior center.  But there has to be something the city could use it for.  Just don't tear it down to do it.

----------


## bombermwc

Unless they are storing crap in it....that's all I can think of. But they have a lot of room at the service center on 15th. Maybe they'll make it a dispatch point for PD? Lord knows north of 10th would benefit from it.

----------


## usmbubba

I think that would be a good use for it. It has restrooms, indoor parking and some communications setup

----------


## kay

Which old fire station are you refering to then?

----------


## usmbubba

10th and Douglas, the title of the thread

----------


## ewoodard

Old station #4

----------


## bombermwc

Woodard - like the fireman?

----------


## ewoodard

Yes, my father is a retired assistant  chief of the department. I don't know many of the guys on duty now, but I still respect them and they are one of the highest rated departments in the state.

----------


## Lauri101

> Yes, my father is a retired assistant  chief of the department. I don't know many of the guys on duty now, but I still respect them and they are one of the highest rated departments in the state.


Not to mention good-looking!  I think we have the hunkiest firemen anywhere - I miss them as neighbors.
[note: just because you've already eaten doesn't mean you can't look at the menu!]

----------


## bombermwc

Going out on a limb from my memory, but one of my teachers in Jr. High back at Jarman was related to him I think. Can't remember if it's his wife, cousin, what... but it was Woodard. She was a fun teacher, albeit different.

----------


## ewoodard

That is my mother. What exactly do you mean by different????

----------


## Lauri101

> That is my mother. What exactly do you mean by different????



OMG - you're Mrs. Woodard's son?  Great - tell her Lauri said hi - I taught a few semesters of Junior Achievement Project Business with her freshman classes.

She is an awesome lady and was one of the best teahers at Jarman.  Maybe that's what bombermwc means by "different"? :Doh:

----------


## bombermwc

It just wasn't the average classroom. I really enjoyed how she got to the point without sugar coating it. And the weepul stuff was a blast!

----------


## ewoodard

She'll be glad to here that. She's been retired for almost ten years now, and enjoying every minute of it. 
Yeah I remember the weepuls around our house all of the time. It was pretty cool, until I spilled pepsi on one.

----------


## ewoodard

By the way bombermwc when did you have the class? Just curious?

----------


## ewoodard

Laurie, I remember her talking about you. She was always happy to have you come in.

----------


## Lauri101

> Laurie, I remember her talking about you. She was always happy to have you come in.


Plus she liked my weepuls! 

We had a good time and I think we were able to impart some practical lessons to the freshmen.  I'm looking forward to hearing from her!

----------


## bombermwc

I had her in I believe it was 95-96. Hard to remember exactlly which year it was.

----------


## Lauri101

> I had her in I believe it was 95-96. Hard to remember exactlly which year it was.


IIRC, you're between my two daughters, so that would be about right.  Jacki had her in 1994-95.

----------


## usmbubba

Noticed today that they have graded all of the area north of the station and have placed stakes along the peremeter

----------


## usmbubba

Well they are finished grading, putting in dividers, and today it looks like they are pouring the parking lot.

----------


## usmbubba

They are working on the building now, according to the sign out front, it's supposed to be a community action center ????

----------

